
Neural Architecture Search with Reinforcement Learning (Google Brain) - hardmaru
http://openreview.net/forum?id=r1Ue8Hcxg
======
hardmaru
Recurrent Neural Networks can now generate Recurrent Neural Network
Architecture. A big step towards automated Machine Learning research.

